# Building an AR in 7.62x38



## CMLanier (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been looking at a complete lower : 
New Frontier Armory LW-15 GENII Complete AR15 Polymer Lower Receiver-Black
But I cannot find out if I put a 7.62x38 on it, if the mag and rounds will fit right with this lower or is there a 7.62 lower that must be matched with the upper?
Any Help?

 & yea I know this sounds stupid, but I'd rather find out before I spent $$$ than later.
Charles in Gainesville


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 7, 2012)

7.62x39?


----------



## Doe Master (Sep 7, 2012)

CMLanier said:


> I have been looking at a complete lower :
> New Frontier Armory LW-15 GENII Complete AR15 Polymer Lower Receiver-Black
> But I cannot find out if I put a 7.62x38 on it, if the mag and rounds will fit right with this lower or is there a 7.62 lower that must be matched with the upper?
> Any Help?
> ...


Buy mags for the 7.62 they will load better. Do some searching before getting the polymer lower. I would personaly get a regular Mil spec metal lower. There are plenty of places to get deals on uppers and lowers right now. Go to AR15.com and do a search you will find about anything you want to know there.


----------



## Doe Master (Sep 7, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> 7.62x39?



Yes


----------



## CMLanier (Sep 7, 2012)

*Thanks!*

As I know, this is something I know little about, but willing to jump in and learn!
Charles


----------



## rustvyper (Sep 7, 2012)

The only parts that change on an AR to convert it to 7.62x39 are:
-barrel
-bolt head
-magazines

If you've already got a AR, just build the upper & swap. It's a great way to build an equivalent to the .300 blackout. Magazines ain't cheap though.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 7, 2012)

Iirc somebody used to make an AR47 that used ak mags. The problem is the amount of body taper on the 7.62x39 case. You need the curved mags like the ak uses.


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 9, 2012)

Your 7.62x39 upper will work fine on a polymer lower and makes for a quiet,light set-up. I use a Plum Crazy on one of mine, it's very similar to the New Frontiers.. Mags made specifically for this round function best, but I do a lot of plinking with regular 223 mags and p-mags, too. As long as you only load 5-6 rounds at a time the taper of the cartridge doesn't seem to be much of an issue for feeding/function.


----------

